# Uber is not fixable



## tomatopaste

What if Uber doubled fares, then Uber would be a good job, right? Wrong. If Uber doubled fares it would attract three times as many drivers all vying for an even smaller customer base?

Ok, so what if Uber doubled fares and capped the number of drivers? Yes, that would have worked three years ago, now it's too late.

Waymo announced they'll be able to do one million rides a day with their 20,000 self driving Jaguar i-paces. That's already one fifth of Uber's daily ride total in the U.S. Wait a few months and Waymo will have announced more deals, with enough cars to replace every Uber driver on the road.


----------



## 1974toyota

tomatopaste said:


> What if Uber doubled fares, then Uber would be a good job, right? Wrong. If Uber doubled fares it would attract three times as many drivers all vying for an even smaller customer base?
> 
> Ok, so what if Uber doubled fares and capped the number of drivers? Yes, that would have worked three years ago, now it's too late.
> 
> Waymo announced they'll be able to do one million rides a day with their 20,000 self driving Jaguar i-paces. That's already one fifth of Uber's daily ride total in the U.S. Wait a few months and Waymo will have announced more deals, with enough cars to replace every Uber driver on the road.


1 million divided by 20,000=50? so do you think WAYMO can fill every car with 50 fares a day? thats 2 fares per hr? AIn't gonna happen,jmo


----------



## tomatopaste

1974toyota said:


> 1 million divided by 20,000=50? so do you think WAYMO can fill every car with 50 fares a day? thats 2 fares per hr? AIn't gonna happen,jmo


Definitely going to happen. Could you avg two fares an hour if the mother ship were feeding you fares as soon as you became available, and didn't need to ever pee or eat or ever got tired?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

tomatopaste said:


> Definitely going to happen. Could you avg two fares an hour if the mother ship were feeding you fares as soon as you became available, and didn't need to ever pee or eat or ever got tired?


Yes but what what sort of square mileage can you cover with only 20,000 cars? these pax don't like to wait more than two minutes you know.


----------



## tomatopaste

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yes but what what sort of square mileage can you cover with only 20,000 cars? these pax don't like to wait more than two minutes you know.


Everything becomes optimized when the mother ship is both the taxi company and the driver. Waymo will know how many cars they need at the Marriot at 4 pm on a Tuesday and will have that exact number of cars waiting at the Marriot at 4 pm. What will be the acceptance rate for a robo car? that's right, 100 percent. And cancellation rate? correct again, zero.



1974toyota said:


> 1 million divided by 20,000=50? so do you think WAYMO can fill every car with 50 fares a day? thats 2 fares per hr? AIn't gonna happen,jmo


If a human can do 42 rides in 16.5 hours, then a robot can average 50 rides in 22 hrs. 1 hour to drive itself onto the charging plate for a fast charge and 1 hour to surf the net for car porn.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Car porn? That’s a good one Mr. Paste.


----------



## tomatopaste

1.5xorbust said:


> Car porn?


Car porn


----------



## 1974toyota

tomatopaste said:


> Definitely going to happen. Could you avg two fares an hour if the mother ship were feeding you fares as soon as you became available, and didn't need to ever pee or eat or ever got tired?


your making a lot of assumptions about human behavior, we are a long long long way from the Jetsons, JMO


----------



## tomatopaste

1974toyota said:


> your making a lot of assumptions about human behavior, we are a long long long way from the Jetsons, JMO


Now let's run some quick numbers, ya know, just for fun.

If we add XJ's take to Uber's take, minus the boost, it comes out to about $500.

If the car is able to make $500 a day x's 365 days, that's: $182,500 a year. Let's be generous and say expenses, replacement cost etc. are $22,500 a year. So each car gives us a profit of $160,000 a year. X's 20,000 cars is: 3.2 billion.

Now the 20,000 Jaguars will handle about one fifth of Uber's current daily ride volume. Waymo spent approximately 1 billion on the Jags, so to have enough cars to replace all Uber drivers it will cost Waymo another 4 billion. That's couch cushion money to a company like Google.


----------



## 1974toyota

tomatopaste said:


> Now let's run some quick numbers, ya know, just for fun.
> 
> If we add XJ's take with Uber's take, minus the boost. It comes out to about $500.
> 
> If the car is able to make $500 a day x's 365 days, that's: $182,500 a year. Let's be generous and say expenses, replacement cost etc. are $22,500 a year. So each car gives us a profit of $160,000 a year. X's 20,000 cars is: 3.2 billion.
> 
> Now the 20,000 Jaguars will handle about one fifth of Uber's current daily ride volume. Waymo spent approximately 1 billion on the Jags, so to have enough cars to replace all Uber drivers it will cost Waymo another 4 billion. That's couch cushion money to a company like Google.
> 
> View attachment 220873


ROFLMAO, just for fun, lets see when these jaq's actually get on the road,& make $$$,JMO


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> What if Uber doubled fares, then Uber would be a good job, right? Wrong. If Uber doubled fares it would attract three times as many drivers all vying for an even smaller customer base?
> 
> Ok, so what if Uber doubled fares and capped the number of drivers? Yes, that would have worked three years ago, now it's too late.
> 
> Waymo announced they'll be able to do one million rides a day with their 20,000 self driving Jaguar i-paces. That's already one fifth of Uber's daily ride total in the U.S. Wait a few months and Waymo will have announced more deals, with enough cars to replace every Uber driver on the road.


You're not a man who's opinion about anything I value at all.

Sorry bro


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> You're not a man who's opinion about anything I value at all.
> 
> Sorry bro


You can lead a horse to water but it's an entirely different story getting him to remove his head from his backside.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> You can lead a horse to water but it's an entirely different story getting him to remove his head from his backside.


Or the backside of a group of real estate developers, as the case may be.



tomatopaste said:


> Now let's run some quick numbers, ya know, just for fun
> 
> If the car is able to make $500 a day x's 365 days, that's: $182,500 a year. Let's be generous and say expenses, replacement cost etc. are $22,500 a year.
> 
> View attachment 220873


Any Uber car who made $500/day means that the pax paid with surge prices on average about $1.50-$2 per mile.

I thought you famously bragged how robotaxis can be profitable at a 35 cents a mile cost to the pax?

Let's do the math- if the pax were paying 35 cents per mile instead of $1.50-$2 that means that the gross per day the car can make is not $500 but really $120

$120 x 365 = $43,800 gross revenue per car, not $182,500

You sir are horribly off as usual

Which is one of the many reasons why no one believes you.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Or the backside of a group of real estate developers, as the case may be.
> 
> Any Uber car who made $500/day means that the pax paid with surge prices on average about $1.50-$2 per mile.
> 
> I thought you famously bragged how robotaxis can be profitable at a 35 cents a mile cost to the pax?
> 
> Let's do the math- if the pax were paying 35 cents per mile instead of $1.50-$2 that means that the gross per day the car can make is not $500 but really $120
> 
> $120 x 365 = $43,800 gross revenue per car, not $182,500
> 
> You sir are horribly off as usual
> 
> Which is one of the many reasons why no one believes you.


Really?


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 221104


First if you notice this is money earned over an almost 17 hour period. A bit more than a day for humans but certainly a day's work for robots.

Next, the gross fares without any surge at all is $342

This is at about $1 /mile base rate.

If you're still holding on to the 35 cent/mile fantasy (which in fairness I don't know if you are) you would still have to divide that $342 by 3, bringing you to, approximately $120

In other words... yes, really


----------



## tohunt4me

Waymo will


tomatopaste said:


> What if Uber doubled fares, then Uber would be a good job, right? Wrong. If Uber doubled fares it would attract three times as many drivers all vying for an even smaller customer base?
> 
> Ok, so what if Uber doubled fares and capped the number of drivers? Yes, that would have worked three years ago, now it's too late.
> 
> Waymo announced they'll be able to do one million rides a day with their 20,000 self driving Jaguar i-paces. That's already one fifth of Uber's daily ride total in the U.S. Wait a few months and Waymo will have announced more deals, with enough cars to replace every Uber driver on the road.


 Waymo will have 50% of cars broke down in shop first 4 months !

Cars will be absolute junk in 3 years !

Bill for 20,000 oil changes . . ...
( every month)



1974toyota said:


> ROFLMAO, just for fun, lets see when these jaq's actually get on the road,& make $$$,JMO


It will be SUCH A DISASTER !

EPIC !


----------



## iheartuber

tohunt4me said:


> Waymo will
> 
> Waymo will have 50% of cars broke down in shop first 4 months !
> 
> Cars will be absolute junk in 3 years !
> 
> Bill for 20,000 oil changes . . ...
> 
> It will be SUCH A DISASTER !
> 
> EPIC !


UP Community: you know guys, here are some friendly tips on how to run a taxi biz. We know. We do this everyday.

You think the robo people say "wow, thanks! Really appreciate it!"

No, they say: "shut up, you're crazy."

So..... ok then


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> First if you notice this is money earned over an almost 17 hour period. A bit more than a day for humans but certainly a day's work for robots.
> 
> Next, the gross fares without any surge at all is $342
> 
> This is at about $1 /mile base rate.
> 
> If you're still holding on to the 35 cent/mile fantasy (which in fairness I don't know if you are) you would still have to divide that $342 by 3, bringing you to, approximately $120
> 
> In other words... yes, really


Ok let's take it from the top, shall we?

XJ made 342.141 plus 19.90 surge for a total of: 362.31. How we doing so far?

Uber's cut was 129.44 which we add to XJ's total cause now XJ and Waymo are one in the same, right? 362.31 plus 129.44 = 491.75

So XJ and Uber made 491.75 in 16.5 hours. The Waymo robot car however will still have 5.5 (_22 hours total work time. 1 hour fast charge time and 1 hour to surf the net for car porn_) hours to make it to 500, so they'll probably make a lot more, but hey, I'm a giver.


----------



## 1974toyota

tomatopaste said:


> Ok let's take it from the top, shall we?
> 
> XJ made 342.141 plus 19.90 surge for a total of: 362.31. How we doing so far?
> 
> Uber's cut was 129.44 which we add to XJ's total cause now XJ and Waymo are one in the same, right? 362.31 plus 129.44 = 491.75
> 
> So XJ and Uber made 491.75 in 16.5 hours. The Waymo robot car however will still have 5.5 (_22 hours total work time. 1 hour fast charge time and 1 hour to surf the net for car porn_) hours to make it to 500, so they'll probably make a lot more, but hey, I'm a giver.


lets take it from the Top, one of the robo's runs over a family of 6 and 4 pass away, robo cars off the grid for a indeterminate amount of time, could happen, just ask goober? JMO


----------



## tomatopaste

tohunt4me said:


> Waymo will have 50% of cars broke down in shop first 4 months !
> 
> Cars will be absolute junk in 3 years !
> 
> Bill for 20,000 oil changes . . ...


"Waymo will have 50% of cars broke down in shop first 4 months !"
No they won't.

"Cars will be absolute junk in 3 years !"
That's why I included more than enough in the budget to replace the cars every three years. Hey, I'm a giver.

"Bill for 20,000 oil changes"
Zero. The Jags don't use oil.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Ok let's take it from the top, shall we?
> 
> XJ made 342.141 plus 19.90 surge for a total of: 362.31. How we doing so far?
> 
> Uber's cut was 129.44 which we add to XJ's total cause now XJ and Waymo are one in the same, right? 362.31 plus 129.44 = 491.75
> 
> So XJ and Uber made 491.75 in 16.5 hours. The Waymo robot car however will still have 5.5 (_22 hours total work time. 1 hour fast charge time and 1 hour to surf the net for car porn_) hours to make it to 500, so they'll probably make a lot more, but hey, I'm a giver.


Why would a robocar charge surge? I thought your whole point was that wasn't necessary since you didn't have to pay a human driver?

I thought you said you could charge less (way less) to the pax?

Or did I miss something?


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Ok let's take it from the top, shall we?
> 
> XJ made 342.141 plus 19.90 surge for a total of: 362.31. How we doing so far?
> 
> Uber's cut was 129.44 which we add to XJ's total cause now XJ and Waymo are one in the same, right? 362.31 plus 129.44 = 491.75
> 
> So XJ and Uber made 491.75 in 16.5 hours. The Waymo robot car however will still have 5.5 (_22 hours total work time. 1 hour fast charge time and 1 hour to surf the net for car porn_) hours to make it to 500, so they'll probably make a lot more, but hey, I'm a giver.


Also your math is off- if the gross fare is $342 you don't need to ADD an Uber cut that wasn't taken off in the first place in your hypothetical robo car world.

Are you joking or did you really not realize the Fuber math flub you just did?



tomatopaste said:


> Ok let's take it from the top, shall we?
> 
> XJ made 342.141 plus 19.90 surge for a total of: 362.31. How we doing so far?
> 
> Uber's cut was 129.44 which we add to XJ's total cause now XJ and Waymo are one in the same, right? 362.31 plus 129.44 = 491.75
> 
> So XJ and Uber made 491.75 in 16.5 hours. The Waymo robot car however will still have 5.5 (_22 hours total work time. 1 hour fast charge time and 1 hour to surf the net for car porn_) hours to make it to 500, so they'll probably make a lot more, but hey, I'm a giver.


Your catchphrase "hey I'm a giver" is lame



tomatopaste said:


> Ok let's take it from the top, shall we?
> 
> XJ made 342.141 plus 19.90 surge for a total of: 362.31. How we doing so far?
> 
> Uber's cut was 129.44 which we add to XJ's total cause now XJ and Waymo are one in the same, right? 362.31 plus 129.44 = 491.75
> 
> So XJ and Uber made 491.75 in 16.5 hours. The Waymo robot car however will still have 5.5 (_22 hours total work time. 1 hour fast charge time and 1 hour to surf the net for car porn_) hours to make it to 500, so they'll probably make a lot more, but hey, I'm a giver.


I drive my car AT MOST 12 hours a day because Uber mandates that. In reality it's more like about 8 on average. Maybe 10.

Anyway, with my car driving 8-10 hours a day it gives me 12-14 hours a day to rest the engine.

Plus I'm driving hundreds of miles a day less than if my car were a 22 hour a day non stop taxi.

You wanna run a car THAT many hours in the day you better double your estimates for maintenance

Maybe triple

Jaguars were not built to drive hundreds almost 1000 miles a day every day with only 2 hours rest.

Jaguars were built to drive 100 miles a day max to impress a babe


----------



## REX HAVOC

tomatopaste said:


> What if Uber doubled fares, then Uber would be a good job, right? Wrong. If Uber doubled fares it would attract three times as many drivers all vying for an even smaller customer base?
> 
> Ok, so what if Uber doubled fares and capped the number of drivers? Yes, that would have worked three years ago, now it's too late.
> 
> Waymo announced they'll be able to do one million rides a day with their 20,000 self driving Jaguar i-paces. That's already one fifth of Uber's daily ride total in the U.S. Wait a few months and Waymo will have announced more deals, with enough cars to replace every Uber driver on the road.


Uber could easily reduce their driver count by implementing stricter background checks. Add a Physical and Drug test and you could remove half the drivers off the platform. As far as increased pricing causing a reduction in fares, that seems unlikely. Yes, some would leave but in the large cities where most users no longer own cars it would be unlikely they would go back to public transportation. They are just too addicted to easy, accessible, on-demand transportation.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Why would a robocar charge surge? I thought your whole point was that wasn't necessary since you didn't have to pay a human driver?
> 
> I thought you said you could charge less (way less) to the pax?
> 
> Or did I miss something?


Of course you missed something, you're Iheart.

Simple supply and demand. Yes there will still be surge just like you pay more for a hotel room on the weekend at a ski resort. But it won't be abused like it is with Uber in order to subsidize pax that shouldn't be in the system in the first place.

Waymo will charge the same as Uber X to begin with cause they'll be the only game in town. No need to leave money on the table. But you'll still be able to ride in a Jag, equivalent to an Uber Black for less than Uber X.

Eventually you'll have pool, but not Uber pool, awesome pool. That's where you get down to 35 cents per mile.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-new-self-driving-pool-wont-be-uber-will-be-glorious-watch.223122/


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Of course you missed something, you're Iheart.
> 
> Simple supply and demand. Yes there will still be surge just like you pay more for a hotel room on the weekend at a ski resort. But it won't be abused like it is with Uber in order to subsidize pax that shouldn't be in the system in the first place.
> 
> Waymo will charge the same as Uber X to begin with cause they'll be the only game in town. No need to leave money on the table. But you'll still be able to ride in a Jag, equivalent to an Uber Black for less than Uber X.
> 
> Eventually you'll have pool, but not Uber pool, awesome pool. That's where you get down to 35 cents per mile.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-new-self-driving-pool-wont-be-uber-will-be-glorious-watch.223122/


There is no pool on earth that's awesome



iheartuber said:


> There is no pool on earth that's awesome


So Lemme get this straight:

Each car will be in use 22 hours and drive hundreds of miles a day, every day

You wanna run a car THAT much that fast you better double your estimates for maintenance

Maybe triple


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Also your math is off- if the gross fare is $342 you don't need to ADD an Uber cut that wasn't taken off in the first place in your hypothetical robo car world.
> 
> Are you joking or did you really not realize the Fuber math flub you just did?
> 
> Your catchphrase "hey I'm a giver" is lame
> 
> I drive my car AT MOST 12 hours a day because Uber mandates that. In reality it's more like about 8 on average. Maybe 10.
> 
> Anyway, with my car driving 8-10 hours a day it gives me 12-14 hours a day to rest the engine.
> 
> Plus I'm driving hundreds of miles a day less than if my car were a 22 hour a day non stop taxi.
> 
> You wanna run a car THAT many hours in the day you better double your estimates for maintenance
> 
> Maybe triple
> 
> Jaguars were not built to drive hundreds almost 1000 miles a day every day with only 2 hours rest.
> 
> Jaguars were built to drive 100 miles a day max to impress a babe


That's why I said let's do some quick numbers. The XJ and Uber numbers are gross earnings. The $22,500 at the end of the year is taking into account all expenses. Which includes an ungodly buffer. Hey, I'm a giver.

Has there ever been an all electric Jaguar?


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> But you'll still be able to ride in a Jag, equivalent to an Uber Black for less than Uber X.


Trust me, give that car 6 months of driving nonstop 22 hours a day every day and it will look even worse than the worst UberX beater

You have no legit comeback to this because there is no arguing with common sense.

Sure Jags are nice and we all agree they are luxury cars. I'm sure the first few pax lucky to hit the lotto and get to ride in them the first week will enjoy a truly lux ride at insanely cheap prices.

But using your own words the plan is to drive each car into the ground at an unprecedented 22 hours and hundreds of miles a day, every day.

Think thousands of pax trapsing their nasty shoes in and out, tugging on the seatbelts, getting their filthy, greasy, flaming hot Cheetos fingerprints everywhere.

Not to mention the wear and tear on the engine.

Think, Tomato, Think!!!


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Trust me, give that car 6 months of driving nonstop 22 hours a day every day and it will look even worse than the worst UberX beater


Watch and learn, Grasshopper. That's why they hired Avis to maintain the cars. Whatever needs to be replaced will be replaced. It's a tool like any other tool.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Watch and learn, Grasshopper. That's why they hired Avis to maintain the cars. Whatever need to be replaced will be replaced. It's a tool like any other tool.


So Waymo has mechanics to fix the car when necessary. Great! Except one thing... when it's being serviced it's not on the road. So that means it's not actually on the road 22 hours a day every day.

Which means it doesn't gross as much as you say it does.

My rough guess? On average, cut that time in half. 11 hours per day everyday to properly maintain the car after having THAT many pool pax paxholes running their nasty butts in and out of the cars.

So basically cut your estimates for earnings in half.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Trust me, give that car 6 months of driving nonstop 22 hours a day every day and it will look even worse than the worst UberX beater
> 
> You have no legit comeback to this because there is no arguing with common sense.
> 
> Sure Jags are nice and we all agree they are luxury cars. I'm sure the first few pax lucky to hit the lotto and get to ride in them the first week will enjoy a truly lux ride at insanely cheap prices.
> 
> But using your own words the plan is to drive each car into the ground at an unprecedented 22 hours and hundreds of miles a day, every day.
> 
> Think thousands of pax trapsing their nasty shoes in and out, tugging on the seatbelts, getting their filthy, greasy, flaming hot Cheetos fingerprints everywhere.
> 
> Not to mention the wear and tear on the engine.
> 
> Think, Tomato, Think!!!


Miles are miles. The car doesn't need time to rest.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Miles are miles. The car doesn't need time to rest.


Now that really made me LOL


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> So Waymo has mechanics to fix the car when necessary. Great! Except one thing... when it's being serviced it's not on the road. So that means it's not actually on the road 22 hours a day every day.
> 
> Which means it doesn't gross as much as you say it does.
> 
> My rough guess? On average, cut that time in half. 11 hours per day everyday to properly maintain the car after having THAT many pool pax paxholes running their nasty butts in and out of the cars.
> 
> So basically cut your estimates for earnings in half.


The only maintenance I've had to do on my less reliable internal combustion engine car is change the oil. The Jags don't even need that.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> The only maintenance I've had to do on my less reliable internal combustion engine car is change the oil. The Jags don't even need that.


Drive your car 22 hours a day and hundreds if not 1000 miles a day, everyday and then tell me what kind of maintenance needs to be done on it


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Now that really made me LOL


Do truckers run their trucks 22 hrs a day? Yes they do. One guy drives while the other sleeps. They literally run 22 hours a day. And these are less reliable ICE engines.



iheartuber said:


> Drive your car 22 hours a day and hundreds if not 1000 miles a day, everyday and then tell me what kind of maintenance needs to be done on it


Who cares? It's a tool. Whatever it takes to maintain the tool you do. If it's running it's making money. Would you rather it sit and surf the net for car porn half the day?


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Do truckers run their trucks 22 hrs a day? Yes they do. One guy drives while the other sleeps. They literally run 22 hours a day. And these are less reliable ICE engines.


So let's review:

The grand plan of your bosses is to do the following:

Completely change the rideshare biz and take the crown from Uber
Build a system of robo cars
Run that business flawlessly and handle every detail with ease
Have this system work so well that soon our entire society gives up car ownership

Don't you think that's over-reaching just a bit?

Bulls make money
Bears make money
Pigs get slaughtered



tomatopaste said:


> Do truckers run their trucks 22 hrs a day? Yes they do. One guy drives while the other sleeps. They literally run 22 hours a day. And these are less reliable ICE engines.
> 
> Who cares? It's a tool. Whatever it takes to maintain the tool you do. If it's running it's making money. Would you rather it sit and surf the net for car porn half the day?


If you agree that there is a certain amount of time that will be necessary to maintain each car in the fleet then you also have to admit that it will not be in service 22 hours a day every day

And then you will have to adjust your estimates for the earnings.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Completely change the rideshare biz and take the crown from Uber
> Build a system of robo cars
> Run that business flawlessly and handle every detail with ease
> Have this system work so well that soon our entire society gives up car ownership


"Completely change the rideshare biz and take the crown from Uber"
What crown? Uber set billions on fire trying to corner the worldwide taxi market with just an app.

"Build a system of robo cars"
Already doing it.

"Run that business flawlessly and handle every detail with ease."
No, the plan is to curl up in a ball in the corner in a flop sweat.

"Have this system work so well that soon our entire society gives up car ownership."
No, people will still own cars, but most won't. People still have land lines, but most don't.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> "Completely change the rideshare biz and take the crown from Uber"
> What crown? Uber set billions on fire trying to corner the worldwide taxi market with just an app.
> 
> "Build a system of robo cars"
> Already doing it.
> 
> "Run that business flawlessly and handle every detail with ease."
> No, the plan is to curl up in a ball in the corner in a flop sweat.
> 
> "Have this system work so well that soon our entire society gives up car ownership."
> No, people will still own cars, but most won't. People still have land lines, but most don't.


Are you even aware how full of crap you are?

You're either the biggest tool on the planet or a better actor than Meryl Streep


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> So let's review:
> 
> The grand plan of your bosses is to do the following:
> 
> Completely change the rideshare biz and take the crown from Uber
> Build a system of robo cars
> Run that business flawlessly and handle every detail with ease
> Have this system work so well that soon our entire society gives up car ownership
> 
> Don't you think that's over-reaching just a bit?
> 
> Bulls make money
> Bears make money
> Pigs get slaughtered
> 
> If you agree that there is a certain amount of time that will be necessary to maintain each car in the fleet then you also have to admit that it will not be in service 22 hours a day every day
> 
> And then you will have to adjust your estimates for the earnings.


Nope. I already included an ungodly buffer of $22,500 year.



iheartuber said:


> Are you even aware how full of crap you are?
> 
> You're either the biggest tool on the planet or a better actor than Meryl Streep


Do you have some kind of a snorkel contraption to allow you to breathe with your head in the sand?


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Nope. I already included an ungodly buffer of $22,500 year.
> 
> Do you have some kind of a snorkel contraption to allow you to breathe will your head in the sand?


Pigs
Pigs are investors whose goal is to make the most amount of money in the shortest amount of time. Piggish investors are known to either take on high degrees of risk or overlook risk in order to make a profit. They often make rash investment decisions and buy stocks without doing their proper due diligence. As a result, they tend to lose money, hence the adage that they inevitably get slaughtered. While bullish and bearish investors may have opposite investing styles, they each have the potential to make money if they manage to time the market correctly. Pigs, by contrast, are the most likely to lose money no matter the shape of the market because of their greedy attitude.

Ladies and gentlemen... using everything The Tomato has said, would you say that he sounds like a "pig" investor using the guidelines spelled out above? And, since we all know he's just the mouthpiece for others higher up on the food chain, would you say he represents pig investors?

Like this post if you vote "yes"


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Pigs
> Pigs are investors whose goal is to make the most amount of money in the shortest amount of time. Piggish investors are known to either take on high degrees of risk or overlook risk in order to make a profit. They often make rash investment decisions and buy stocks without doing their proper due diligence. As a result, they tend to lose money, hence the adage that they inevitably get slaughtered. While bullish and bearish investors may have opposite investing styles, they each have the potential to make money if they manage to time the market correctly. Pigs, by contrast, are the most likely to lose money no matter the shape of the market because of their greedy attitude.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen... using everything The Tomato has said, would you say that he sounds like a "pig" investor using the guidelines spelled out above? And, since we all know he's just the mouthpiece for others higher up on the food chain, would you say he represents pig investors?
> 
> Like this post if you vote "yes"


Ladies and gentlemen if you nodded off halfway thru iheart's diatribe, you're normal. No need to do anything.


----------



## tohunt4me

iheartuber said:


> UP Community: you know guys, here are some friendly tips on how to run a taxi biz. We know. We do this everyday.
> 
> You think the robo people say "wow, thanks! Really appreciate it!"
> 
> No, they say: "shut up, you're crazy."
> 
> So..... ok then


They better put Toyota drive trains in their " Exotic" Jaguars.
They may make 3 years each


----------



## iheartuber

tohunt4me said:


> They better put Toyota drive trains in their " Exotic" Jaguars.
> They may make 3 years each


Right? Toyotas and Hondas go for hundreds of thousands of miles but they use..... jaguars?!


----------



## tohunt4me

tomatopaste said:


> Ok let's take it from the top, shall we?
> 
> XJ made 342.141 plus 19.90 surge for a total of: 362.31. How we doing so far?
> 
> Uber's cut was 129.44 which we add to XJ's total cause now XJ and Waymo are one in the same, right? 362.31 plus 129.44 = 491.75
> 
> So XJ and Uber made 491.75 in 16.5 hours. The Waymo robot car however will still have 5.5 (_22 hours total work time. 1 hour fast charge time and 1 hour to surf the net for car porn_) hours to make it to 500, so they'll probably make a lot more, but hey, I'm a giver.


I think GOVERNMENT must LEGISLATE. a complete system anylisis every hour without passengers.
And
A daily complete visual inspection by a Certified Mechanic thoroughly inspecting 100 Key safety points of EACH vehicle DAILY !
( or better yet, each 12 hour " shift".)

These machines MUST HAVE OVERSIGHT AND MOITORING !



tomatopaste said:


> "Waymo will have 50% of cars broke down in shop first 4 months !"
> No they won't.
> 
> "Cars will be absolute junk in 3 years !"
> That's why I included more than enough in the budget to replace the cars every three years. Hey, I'm a giver.
> 
> "Bill for 20,000 oil changes"
> Zero. The Jags don't use oil.


Electric Robo Car Infrastructure tax for burdening the Publics Power Supply with such a Large stress to the grid driving consumer kilowatt charges up to triple and killing the elderly in extreme weather conditions !

Evil Selfish Waymo jeopardizes the American Family and our Way of Life !

{ electric IS the way to go. I could NOT believe Uber did not see that ! Even electric robo lawnmowers are self docking. Eliminating the fueling labor aspect ! Also way less maintenence citys will favor electric. For air quality alone. Even i could design a self charging docking station activated by vehicle tire pressure springing up recharging probes into insulated charging recepticle under vehicle, away from accidental human touch.}


----------



## tomatopaste

tohunt4me said:


> Electric Robo Car Infrastructure tax for burdening the Publics Power Supply with such a Large stress to the grid driving consumer kilowatt charges up to triple and killing the elderly in extreme weather conditions !


So this new tax will offset the government handouts car makers get in the form of ZEV (zero emission vehicle) credits? So the $7,500 government handout for buying a Tesla should actually be a $7,500 surcharge for offing the elderly.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> "Waymo will have 50% of cars broke down in shop first 4 months !"
> No they won't.
> .


This is a little bit of an exaggeration but not much


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Right? Toyotas and Hondas go for hundreds of thousands of miles but they use..... jaguars?!


Waymo is working with Honda and Chrysler and Jaguar. Why all the hate for Jaguar. Why all the hate for the Brits? The Revolutionary war was a long time ago, let it go.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Waymo is working with Honda and Chrysler and Jaguar. Why all the hate for Jaguar. Why all the hate for the Brits? The Revolutionary war was a long time ago, let it go.


It's not hate

It's not personal

It's just business

Some manufacturers build cars that can handle the excessively extreme wear and tear this job puts on a vehicle and Jaguar is not one of those kind of companies.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> It's not hate
> 
> It's not personal
> 
> It's just business
> 
> Some manufacturers build cars that can handle the excessively extreme wear and tear this job puts on a vehicle and Jaguar is not one of those kind of companies.


Iheart hates the Queen Mum


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Iheart hates the Queen Mum


Pearl Harbor was a long time ago too

I let that go

I give credit where credit is due and the Japanese build good cars


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Pearl Harbor was a long time ago too
> 
> I let that go
> 
> I give credit where credit is due and the Japanese build good cars


Did you or did you not say the Brits are stupid for driving on the wrong side of the road? Be honest.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Did you or did you not say the Brits are stupid for driving on the wrong side of the road? Be honest.


No. They're stupid for not clipping the foreskin off their members


----------



## uberdriverfornow

> Waymo announced they'll be able to do one million rides a day with their 20,000 self driving Jaguar i-paces.


If Waymo announced that they have a great bridge that they'd love to sell you, I'm sure you'd buy that too.


----------



## iheartuber

uberdriverfornow said:


> If Waymo announced that they have a great bridge that they'd love to sell you, I'm sure you'd buy that too.


Google made a great search engine

But every time they try to create an offline product it doesn't really go so well

What makes anyone think all of a sudden they're going to create a successful taxi biz?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

iheartuber said:


> What makes anyone think all of a sudden they're going to create a successful taxi biz?


Apparently the fact that they say they will. Apparently that's all you need to fool people. There is nothing to suggest these things will ever work. We have no video of them in action whatsoever. Not a single video that shows their SDC's can do anything on their own without either killing someone or making it so inconvenient that it's not worth it. Supposedly 1 million miles and not a single video showing them doing it all on their own with no intervention from the driver whatsoever.


----------



## iheartuber

uberdriverfornow said:


> Apparently the fact that they say they will. Apparently that's all you need to fool people. There is nothing to suggest these things will ever work. We have no video of them in action whatsoever. Not a single video that shows their SDC's can do anything on their own without either killing someone or making it so inconvenient that it's not worth it. Supposedly 1 million miles and not a single video showing them doing it all on their own with no intervention from the driver whatsoever.


Goddamn millenials


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Pearl Harbor was a long time ago too
> 
> I let that go


What about the war of 1812? Are you saying that's not still bugging you?


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> So Waymo has mechanics to fix the car when necessary. Great! Except one thing... when it's being serviced it's not on the road. So that means it's not actually on the road 22 hours a day every day.
> 
> Which means it doesn't gross as much as you say it does.
> 
> My rough guess? On average, cut that time in half. 11 hours per day everyday to properly maintain the car after having THAT many pool pax paxholes running their nasty butts in and out of the cars.
> 
> So basically cut your estimates for earnings in half.


It's going to avg 50 rides a day, probably more. During the day it will avg 3 or 4 rides an hour. At night there will be plenty of time for maintenance. So according to you, every hour in service requires an hour of maintenance?


----------



## 1974toyota

iheartuber said:


> It's not hate
> 
> It's not personal
> 
> It's just business
> 
> Some manufacturers build cars that can handle the excessively extreme wear and tear this job puts on a vehicle and Jaguar is not one of those kind of companies.


Jag-POJ ? Not sure what a POJ is? POJ= Piece Of Junk? JMO


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> It's going to avg 50 rides a day, probably more. During the day it will avg 3 or 4 rides an hour. At night there will be plenty of time for maintenance. So according to you, every hour in service requires an hour of maintenance?
> 
> View attachment 221286


I do on average 2 rides per hour, and that includes pool times.

Why is that? Because... surprise! More people actually chose NOT to ride in a pool. Why do you think that is? Gee because pool sucks and they would rather pay extra money.

Also, what about times when they gotta be somewhere and they can't spend an extra hour making 6 stops on the way?

I know all pool all the time really beefs up your bottom line but news flash: you are at the mercy of the paying customer. If they don't buy what you're selling, you don't makes the money.

Business 101.

Oh, and also you kinda layed out a whole plan that centered around your cars driving for 22 hours a day so...



tomatopaste said:


> At night there will be plenty of time for maintenance.


So now all of a sudden we're gonna have mechanics that work on cars at 2am?

That in no way exists at all. Believe me, I wish it did.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> I do on average 2 rides per hour, and that includes pool times.
> 
> Why is that? Because... surprise! More people actually chose NOT to ride in a pool. Why do you think that is? Gee because pool sucks and they would rather pay extra money.
> 
> Also, what about times when they gotta be somewhere and they can't spend an extra hour making 6 stops on the way?
> 
> I know all pool all the time really beefs up your bottom line but news flash: you are at the mercy of the paying customer. If they don't buy what you're selling, you don't makes the money.
> 
> Business 101.
> 
> Oh, and also you kinda layed out a whole plan that centered around your cars driving for 22 hours a day so...
> 
> So now all of a sudden we're gonna have mechanics that work on cars at 2am?
> 
> That in no way exists at all. Believe me, I wish it did.


We're not talking about pool. None these numbers have anything to do with pool. XJ the human did 42 rides in 16.5 hours. That's 2.54 rides per hour. If the Waymo robot averaged 2.54 rides per hour it would take him/her 20 hrs. That leaves 1 hour for a fast charge and 3 hours a day, every day, for maintenance. Do cars need 3 hours of maintenance a day, every day?



iheartuber said:


> So now all of a sudden we're gonna have mechanics that work on cars at 2am?
> 
> That in no way exists at all. Believe me, I wish it did.


Right, night shifts and graveyard shifts have not been invented yet.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Right, night shifts and graveyard shifts have not been invented yet.


At grocery stores- yes
For mechanics- no

Believe me, I wish it were

Part of the reason why mechanics cannot work a graveyard shift is because it usually takes an hour to diagnose the problem but then they have to get the part.

So now you have to have not only mechanics but part distribution companies all of a sudden start running graveyard shifts.

I don't think you realize what you're asking for is kinda hard.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> At grocery stores- yes
> For mechanics- no
> 
> Believe me, I wish it were
> 
> Part of the reason why mechanics cannot work a graveyard shift is because it usually takes an hour to diagnose the problem but then they have to get the part.
> 
> So now you have to have not only mechanics but part distribution companies all of a sudden start running graveyard shifts.
> 
> I don't think you realize what you're asking for is kinda hard.


Do you ever read out loud to yourself what you've typed before you hit post reply? You should. Send out to get parts? They are the auto parts store!


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Do you ever read out loud to yourself what you've typed before you hit post reply? You should. Send out to get parts? They are the auto parts store!


I don't know of any service places that keep every part in stock in house. They usually keep some on hand but for items they don't they need to have their warehouse run it over. And those guys do not keep graveyard shifts.


----------



## Harleyfxdx1

One simple question. Where will all these required "robo cars" be parked as they are waiting for the Monday Morning airport demand? Uber cars have parking places at the location where the car owner lives. Your example seem pretty "straight line" in the demand. We all know that certain days and certain hours require a higher demand. Where will all the cars not needed during times of low demand be parked? Certainly won't be in my garage. Or, will they be aimlessly roaming the streets causing their own traffic jams.

The autonomous car people seem to try to make us feel this will happen very soon. I believe we'll be in the 2030's before there is significant impact. Which is great, because the city of Atlanta will need all of that time to repair their streets.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> I don't know of any service places that keep every part in stock in house. They usually keep some on hand but for items they don't they need to have their warehouse run it over. And those guys do not keep graveyard shifts.


You're comparing what it takes to maintain your individual private car vs a fleet of 600 identical cars with identical parts and having a company like Avis with the sole purpose of keeping the cars on the road.

Avis has already been doing this in Phoenix for more than six months. They know what parts they need to keep on hand and I'd imagine they have one Pacifica that is only used for parts, for the once in a blue moon when they need a part they don't normally keep in stock.












Harleyfxdx1 said:


> One simple question. Where will all these required "robo cars" be parked as they are waiting for the Monday Morning airport demand? Uber cars have parking places at the location where the car owner lives. Your example seem pretty "straight line" in the demand. We all know that certain days and certain hours require a higher demand. Where will all the cars not needed during times of low demand be parked? Certainly won't be in my garage. Or, will they be aimlessly roaming the streets causing their own traffic jams.
> 
> The autonomous car people seem to try to make us feel this will happen very soon. I believe we'll be in the 2030's before there is significant impact. Which is great, because the city of Atlanta will need all of that time to repair their streets.


Here.












Harleyfxdx1 said:


> One simple question. Where will all these required "robo cars" be parked as they are waiting for the Monday Morning airport demand? Uber cars have parking places at the location where the car owner lives. Your example seem pretty "straight line" in the demand. We all know that certain days and certain hours require a higher demand. Where will all the cars not needed during times of low demand be parked? Certainly won't be in my garage. Or, will they be aimlessly roaming the streets causing their own traffic jams.
> 
> The autonomous car people seem to try to make us feel this will happen very soon. I believe we'll be in the 2030's before there is significant impact. Which is great, because the city of Atlanta will need all of that time to repair their streets.


Atlanta is probably number 5 on Waymo's list, after Phoenix, San Francisco, Austin and Seattle.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> You're comparing what it takes to maintain your individual private car vs a fleet of 600 identical cars with identical parts and having a company like Avis with the sole purpose of keeping the cars on the road.
> 
> Avis has already been doing this in Phoenix for more than six months. They know what parts they need to keep on hand and I'd imagine they have one Pacifica that is only used for parts, for the once in a blue moon when they need a part they don't normally keep in stock.
> 
> View attachment 221374
> 
> 
> Here.
> 
> View attachment 221375
> 
> 
> Atlanta is probably number 5 on Waymo's list, after Phoenix, San Francisco, Austin and Seattle.
> View attachment 221378


Good luck with that


----------



## tcaud

Self-driving cars are a scam. The liberal parties control the cities and there will be a shakeup when the preachers cry against these "godless machines". I can already hear Reverend Jackson's sermon against "greed run rampant in the promised land." NAACP just punched Kroger in the gut for closing stores in the rough side of town... think they won't stand arm and arm with the taxi co.s? Honestly it could be the end of rideshare generally.


----------



## tomatopaste

tcaud said:


> Self-driving cars are a scam. The liberal parties control the cities and there will be a shakeup when the preachers cry against these "godless machines". I can already hear Reverend Jackson's sermon against "greed run rampant in the promised land." NAACP just punched Kroger in the gut for closing stores in the rough side of town... think they won't stand arm and arm with the taxi co.s? Honestly it could be the end of rideshare generally.


That's a new one. Self driving cars won't work, cause, Jesse Jackson.


----------



## tcaud

tomatopaste said:


> That's a new one. Self driving cars won't work, cause, Jesse Jackson.


They will all be equated with Facebook and boycotted in liberal areas.


----------



## tomatopaste

tcaud said:


> They will all be equated with Facebook and boycotted in liberal areas.


What isn't boycotted in liberal areas?


----------



## Adieu

Waymo. Does. NOT. Have.....CUSTOMERS.

Ooops.

Can't give a million rides without a million orders.

Their model will likely be to try giving away billions of dollars in almost/absolutely free rides, but they might still very well crash and burn as they get stuck in a judicial and regulatory morass while being swamped by worst-of-the-worst lowest common denominator pax.


EXPECTATION: if they're still standing in a couple years, hiring a *human* driver might very well become a CONSPICUOUS CONSUMPTION STATUS SYMBOL

Sort of like people who absolutely refuse to take public transportation, even when it appears to be the fastest and probably the most convenient option


----------



## tomatopaste

Adieu said:


> Waymo. Does. NOT. Have.....CUSTOMERS.
> 
> Ooops.
> 
> Can't give a million rides without a million orders.
> 
> Their model will likely be to try giving away billions of dollars in almost/absolutely free rides, but they might still very well crash and burn as they get stuck in a judicial and regulatory morass while being swamped by worst-of-the-worst lowest common denominator pax.
> 
> EXPECTATION: if they're still standing in a couple years, hiring a *human* driver might very well become a CONSPICUOUS CONSUMPTION STATUS SYMBOL
> 
> Sort of like people who absolutely refuse to take public transportation, even when it appears to be the fastest and probably the most convenient option


Are you on peyote?


----------



## iheartuber

Adieu said:


> Waymo. Does. NOT. Have.....CUSTOMERS.
> 
> Ooops.
> 
> Can't give a million rides without a million orders.
> 
> Their model will likely be to try giving away billions of dollars in almost/absolutely free rides, but they might still very well crash and burn as they get stuck in a judicial and regulatory morass while being swamped by worst-of-the-worst lowest common denominator pax.
> 
> EXPECTATION: if they're still standing in a couple years, hiring a *human* driver might very well become a CONSPICUOUS CONSUMPTION STATUS SYMBOL
> 
> Sort of like people who absolutely refuse to take public transportation, even when it appears to be the fastest and probably the most convenient option


Waymo has a few hundred people signed up as "early riders" who are silent as mice because they all signed NDAs

Does that count as customers? Asking for a friend.


----------



## freeFromUber

tomatopaste said:


> Waymo announced they'll be able to do one million rides a day with their 20,000 self driving Jaguar i-paces. That's already one fifth of Uber's daily ride total in the U.S. Wait a few months and Waymo will have announced more deals, with enough cars to replace every Uber driver on the road.


Sure...in 15 years


----------



## iheartuber

freeFromUber said:


> Sure...in 15 years


The Tomato doesn't understand that in order for all this to happen the general public will have to decide with their buying power to use robo cars in greater numbers than what they already use Uber.

So far there's no evidence that will happen. In fact there is evidence of the opposite (https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1FI034)

The tomato tries to get people to change their mind by calling them
crazy and stupid. But what's he going to do? Go door to door in Phoenix and tell people they are stupid if they don't ride in the Waymo robo cars?


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> The Tomato doesn't understand that in order for all this to happen the general public will have to decide with their buying power to use robo cars in greater numbers than what they already use Uber.
> 
> So far there's no evidence that will happen. In fact there is evidence of the opposite (https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1FI034)
> 
> The tomato tries to get people to change their mind by calling them
> crazy and stupid. But what's he going to do? Go door to door in Phoenix and tell people they are stupid if they don't ride in the Waymo robo cars?


Can someone else try to explain to iheart the concept of a sure thing. Lord knows I've tried.


----------



## jocker12

iheartuber said:


> Your catchphrase "hey I'm a giver" is lame


What he wants to say is that he is a head giver. He's giving head to many truck drivers and big inmates, that's why he lost his incisors due to excessive wear (like this guy in this picture)









He is a champion of giving..... head.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Can someone else try to explain to iheart the concept of a sure thing. Lord knows I've tried.
> 
> View attachment 222025


I have given tens of thousands of rides. I think I know people and I know what they want.

What experience do you have knowing what people want?

Oh wait, nevermind, I know... it's what they Waymo CEO says so it must be true.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> I have given tens of thousands of rides. I think I know people and I know what they want.
> 
> What experience do you have knowing what people want?
> 
> Oh wait, nevermind, I know... it's what they Waymo CEO says so it must be true.


There's only one question, does it work? If self driving cars work, it's done, fini, kaput. There are no buts, or wells, or any kind of qualifier whatsoever. It's over. And it works. It's over.



iheartuber said:


> Waymo has a few hundred people signed up as "early riders" who are silent as mice because they all signed NDAs
> 
> Does that count as customers? Asking for a friend.


No, they are not customers. They are real users helping Waymo polish the product for commercial launch.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> I have given tens of thousands of rides. I think I know people and I know what they want.
> 
> What experience do you have knowing what people want?
> 
> Oh wait, nevermind, I know... it's what they Waymo CEO says so it must be true.


Waymo could launch their commercial taxi service any time they want. The mistake you're making is thinking they haven't launched because it's not ready. At this point Waymo is doing two things:

1. Polishing the product so it's close to perfect upon launch.

2. By doing so they are setting the bar very high for the competition that follows. Waymo has the resources to spend six months in beta driving early riders around for free. Uber, Lyft, and others with questionable funding, no way. I guarantee GM/Cruise is saying: ok, launch the damn thing! Because GM/Cruise knows they'll have to retrace Waymo's tracks. Companies that follow Waymo won't be able to do an early rider beta test with no backup driver for only 2 months and then launch it commercially. Waymo is setting the bar very high and in doing so bleeding out many of its competitors.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Waymo could launch their commercial taxi service any time they want. The mistake you're making is thinking they haven't launched because it's not ready. At this point Waymo is doing two things:
> 
> 1. Polishing the product so it's close to perfect upon launch.
> 
> 2. By doing so they are setting the bar very high for the competition that follows. Waymo has the resources to spend six months in beta driving early riders around for free. Uber, Lyft, and others with questionable funding, no way. I guarantee GM/Cruise is saying: ok, launch the damn thing! Because GM/Cruise knows they'll have to retrace Waymo's tracks. Companies that follow Waymo won't be able to do an early rider beta test with no backup driver for only 2 months and then launch it commercially. Waymo is setting the bar very high and in doing so bleeding out many of its competitors.


When I say that if Waymo launched today the public response would be very low energy I'm using my gut and my knowledge of human nature to come to that conclusion.

However, I am quite sure that someone with as much "skin in the game" (to use your words) as Waymo is probably doing all kinds of market research.

Now what if the results of said market research are confirming exactly what I'm saying and maybe that's the real reason why Waymo is delaying the launch? Hmmmm..,,,



tomatopaste said:


> There's only one question, does it work? If self driving cars work, it's done, fini, kaput.


I think the recent death in Arizona pretty much proved that they don't, in fact, work.



tomatopaste said:


> The mistake you're making is thinking they haven't launched because it's not ready.


I'm mistaken by saying that? Oh really? Then why do you go on to say this:



tomatopaste said:


> At this point Waymo is doing two things:
> 
> 1. Polishing the product so it's close to perfect upon launch.
> 
> 2. setting the bar very high for the competition that follows.


That's the same as saying "it's not ready" in my book


----------



## Harleyfxdx1

[QUOTE="tomatopaste, post: 3838005, member: 101605"} Waymo could launch their commercial taxi service any time they want. The mistake you're making is thinking they haven't launched because it's not ready. At this point Waymo is doing two things:

1. Polishing the product so it's close to perfect upon launch.

2. By doing so they are setting the bar very high for the competition that follows. Waymo has the resources to spend six months in beta driving early riders around for free. Uber, Lyft, and others with questionable funding, no way. I guarantee GM/Cruise is saying: ok, launch the damn thing! Because GM/Cruise knows they'll have to retrace Waymo's tracks. Companies that follow Waymo won't be able to do an early rider beta test with no backup driver for only 2 months and then launch it commercially. Waymo is setting the bar very high and in doing so bleeding out many of its competitors.[/QUOTE]

I think you should stick to reading your "Harry Potter" books. At least there it is easier to separate fiction from fact (for most people).

You can do all the market research possible, but actual results results when implemented don't always support the market research. Trump being elected President proves that the research is not always right.

Back in 1985 Coke tried to re-invent Coke with "New Coke" following volumes of research and testing. In April 1985 they launched "New Coke" ..... and WAMO!! it blew up in their face. Today it is a classic marketing study. In 77 days they reverted back to the "old coke" now renamed "classic Coke."

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/30-years-ago-today-coca-cola-new-coke-failure/

IMO, I think the pundits of the autonomous automobile are getting a little ahead of themselves. They would have us believe that this will happen by 2019, so you should plan to bring your car to the scrap yard, because there will be no need to own an automobile. Well, maybe that will begin to take hold in the 2030's and beyond, but certainly not overnight. American's LOVE THEIR CARS! Why? Because in many ways it's an extension of their personality, their status and it represents "freedom." - I can go anywhere I want at any time I want.

I'm not saying, it will never happen, but it will take many years, because you can't change the population's "personality and loves overnight." Coke learnd that the hard way in 1985.


----------



## iheartuber

Harleyfxdx1 said:


> I think you should stick to reading your "Harry Potter" books. At least there it is easier to separate fiction from fact (for most people).
> 
> You can do all the market research possible, but actual results results when implemented don't always support the market research. Trump being elected President proves that the research is not always right.
> 
> Back in 1985 Coke tried to re-invent Coke with "New Coke" following volumes of research and testing. In April 1985 they launched "New Coke" ..... and WAMO!! it blew up in their face. Today it is a classic marketing study. In 77 days they reverted back to the "old coke" now renamed "classic Coke."
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/30-years-ago-today-coca-cola-new-coke-failure/
> 
> IMO, I think the pundits of the autonomous automobile are getting a little ahead of themselves. They would have us believe that this will happen by 2019, so you should plan to bring your car to the scrap yard, because there will be no need to own an automobile. Well, maybe that will begin to take hold in the 2030's and beyond, but certainly not overnight. American's LOVE THEIR CARS! Why? Because in many ways it's an extension of their personality, their status and it represents "freedom." - I can go anywhere I want at any time I want.
> 
> I'm not saying, it will never happen, but it will take many years, because you can't change the population's "personality and loves overnight." Coke learnd that the hard way in 1985.


How come when I say exactly the same thing tomatopaste calls me crazy, stupid, and slow?

I guess you're next to be called those names

Also you should know that what the Tomato's bosses have planned they kind of need all that change to happen overnight. It almost feels desperate.

That's why I'm still here. I love a good train wreck


----------



## tomatopaste

Harleyfxdx1 said:


> [QUOTE="tomatopaste, post: 3838005, member: 101605"} Waymo could launch their commercial taxi service any time they want. The mistake you're making is thinking they haven't launched because it's not ready. At this point Waymo is doing two things:
> 
> 1. Polishing the product so it's close to perfect upon launch.
> 
> 2. By doing so they are setting the bar very high for the competition that follows. Waymo has the resources to spend six months in beta driving early riders around for free. Uber, Lyft, and others with questionable funding, no way. I guarantee GM/Cruise is saying: ok, launch the damn thing! Because GM/Cruise knows they'll have to retrace Waymo's tracks. Companies that follow Waymo won't be able to do an early rider beta test with no backup driver for only 2 months and then launch it commercially. Waymo is setting the bar very high and in doing so bleeding out many of its competitors.


I think you should stick to reading your "Harry Potter" books. At least there it is easier to separate fiction from fact (for most people).

You can do all the market research possible, but actual results results when implemented don't always support the market research. Trump being elected President proves that the research is not always right.

Back in 1985 Coke tried to re-invent Coke with "New Coke" following volumes of research and testing. In April 1985 they launched "New Coke" ..... and WAMO!! it blew up in their face. Today it is a classic marketing study. In 77 days they reverted back to the "old coke" now renamed "classic Coke."

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/30-years-ago-today-coca-cola-new-coke-failure/

IMO, I think the pundits of the autonomous automobile are getting a little ahead of themselves. They would have us believe that this will happen by 2019, so you should plan to bring your car to the scrap yard, because there will be no need to own an automobile. Well, maybe that will begin to take hold in the 2030's and beyond, but certainly not overnight. American's LOVE THEIR CARS! Why? Because in many ways it's an extension of their personality, their status and it represents "freedom." - I can go anywhere I want at any time I want.

I'm not saying, it will never happen, but it will take many years, because you can't change the population's "personality and loves overnight." Coke learnd that the hard way in 1985.[/QUOTE]
It will happen in 2018. It's imminent. We're day to day.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> It will happen in 2018. It's imminent. We're day to day.


1. If Waymo launches in 2018 and the public gives it one big yawn, it's as if they never launched at all (actually, probably worse)
2. If Waymo senses the public is going to give them one big yawn they will delay the launch for as long as they can (they probably have already been doing this)
3. If despite better judgement, Waymo does decide to launch in 2018 and the public gives it one big yawn, I will tell you I told you so.
4. If Waymo for whatever reason does NOT launch anytime in 2018, I will tell you I told you so.
5. Pass the popcorn


----------



## Karl Marx

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Yes but what what sort of square mileage can you cover with only 20,000 cars? these pax don't like to wait more than two minutes you know.


With AI and your personal data that is collected, Waymo will know where and when you're going require a vehicle and where you're going, even if you don't know yourself. The autonomous vehicle management system will constantly reconfigure itself by the second. The most important data won't be navigating the vehicle but rather managing the geo locational aspects of individual riders before and after their rides.

We must all accept that our factories are quickly being automated, offices, public services and food production. Demand and supply functions that are the forecasting industry as well as logistics will also be routine AI functions. Driving jobs are just a fraction of the disruption that is taking place throughout western economies.

We will start to see massive layoffs in the financial sector within the next 2 years as FINTECH carves out the banking sector.


----------



## Hail Macbeth

Karl Marx said:


> With AI and your personal data that is collected, Waymo will know where and when you're going require a vehicle and where you're going, even if you don't know yourself. The autonomous vehicle management system will constantly reconfigure itself by the second. The most important data won't be navigating the vehicle but rather managing the geo locational aspects of individual riders before and after their rides.
> 
> We must all accept that our factories are quickly being automated, offices, public services and food production. Demand and supply functions that are the forecasting industry as well as logistics will also be routine AI functions. Driving jobs are just a fraction of the disruption that is taking place throughout western economies.
> 
> We will start to see massive layoffs in the financial sector within the next 2 years as FINTECH carves out the banking sector.


Yes! we must all become prostitutes on Western Avenue until robots take that too, and then OD on Fentanyl to make way for the robot overlords who will keep us as pets! Maybe I can still have a job cleaning barf out of self-driving cars, or kissing the shoe of a Kardashian!


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> When I say that if Waymo launched today the public response would be very low energy I'm using my gut and my knowledge of human nature to come to that conclusion.
> 
> However, I am quite sure that someone with as much "skin in the game" (to use your words) as Waymo is probably doing all kinds of market research.
> 
> Now what if the results of said market research are confirming exactly what I'm saying and maybe that's the real reason why Waymo is delaying the launch? Hmmmm..,,,
> 
> I think the recent death in Arizona pretty much proved that they don't, in fact, work.
> 
> I'm mistaken by saying that? Oh really? Then why do you go on to say this:
> 
> That's the same as saying "it's not ready" in my book


I've always assumed every day Waymo allows to pass without launching is a day they're allowing the competition to gain. I've revised my thinking. Waymo is so far in front, I believe they could be raising the bar on purpose before they launch.

If Waymo sets the standard for commercial launch at 6 million miles and 8 thousand miles between disengagements, it becomes a bridge too far for many competitors. Waymo CEO John Krafcik has said they're confident in the safety of the system, now they're just polishing it before the commercial launch. Could 'polishing' be a euphemism for raising the bar so high it bleeds out most of their competitors?

Self driving systems will never be 100 percent. Let's say Waymo is currently at 99.5 percent and to get to 99.6 percent it will require another 1 million miles. Waymo is adding 1 million miles to their self driving total every 3 months. For the competition to add an additional 1 million miles it will probably take 2 to 3 times as long and 2 to 3 times as much money.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> I've always assumed every day Waymo allows to pass without launching is a day they're allowing the competition to gain. I've revised my thinking. Waymo is so far in front, I believe they could be raising the bar on purpose before they launch.
> 
> If Waymo sets the standard for commercial launch at 6 million miles and 8 thousand miles between disengagements, it becomes a bridge too far for many competitors. Waymo CEO John Krafcik has said they're confident in the safety of the system, now they're just polishing it before the commercial launch. Could 'polishing' be a euphemism for raising the bar so high it bleeds out most of their competitors?
> 
> Self driving systems will never be 100 percent. Let's say Waymo is currently at 99.5 percent and to get to 99.6 percent it will require another 1 million miles. Waymo is adding 1 million miles to their self driving total every 3 months. For the competition to add an additional 1 million miles it will probably take 2 to 3 times as long and 2 to 3 times as much money.
> 
> View attachment 222222


You are entitled to your opinions.

I'll just wait until Jan 1, 2019

At that date we will learn if:

1. Waymo launched at all in the calendar year 2018
2. If they did launch what happened

That's all I really care to discuss with you at this point. I'll wait.


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> 1. If Waymo launches in 2018 and the public gives it one big yawn, it's as if they never launched at all (actually, probably worse)
> 2. If Waymo senses the public is going to give them one big yawn they will delay the launch for as long as they can (they probably have already been doing this)
> 3. If despite better judgement, Waymo does decide to launch in 2018 and the public gives it one big yawn, I will tell you I told you so.
> 4. If Waymo for whatever reason does NOT launch anytime in 2018, I will tell you I told you so.
> 5. Pass the popcorn


This is not possible on plant Earth. Maybe on Narnia.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> This is not possible on plant Earth. Maybe on Narnia.


I guess in Jan you're buying a ticket to Narnia!


----------



## Karl Marx

tomatopaste said:


> I've always assumed every day Waymo allows to pass without launching is a day they're allowing the competition to gain. I've revised my thinking. Waymo is so far in front, I believe they could be raising the bar on purpose before they launch.
> 
> If Waymo sets the standard for commercial launch at 6 million miles and 8 thousand miles between disengagements, it becomes a bridge too far for many competitors. Waymo CEO John Krafcik has said they're confident in the safety of the system, now they're just polishing it before the commercial launch. Could 'polishing' be a euphemism for raising the bar so high it bleeds out most of their competitors?
> 
> Self driving systems will never be 100 percent. Let's say Waymo is currently at 99.5 percent and to get to 99.6 percent it will require another 1 million miles. Waymo is adding 1 million miles to their self driving total every 3 months. For the competition to add an additional 1 million miles it will probably take 2 to 3 times as long and 2 to 3 times as much money.
> 
> View attachment 222222


Google has the resources and manpower to do the annotation of every mile driven. Once there is enough annotation in WAYMO's vast AV systems it becomes more a time quotient. Once north American cities are complete it will be rural and outlying areas that will be AV mapped last. Interstates and transportation nodes are almost completed. Long haul adoption by serious carriers will be completed by the end of the year. The other component will be the software that runs these systems, many new companies are specializing in different AI cognitive capabilities for local geographic, social conditions, and G5 implementation. All this being implemented with little or no public oversight.



iheartuber said:


> I guess in Jan you're buying a ticket to Narnia!


This looks like fun.

*Empire of Madness: Imagining the World in 2025*
https://www.truthdig.com/articles/empire-madness-imagining-world-2025/


----------



## Hail Macbeth

All of the world's smartest people work at Google. You are all worms and cannot even understand what you cannot even understand. 

You're spilling digital ink and the LORD will merely 'laugh and mock' at your tribulations when the Self-driving end comes, as it will soon. 

Prepare yourselves for unemployment and getting drunk on wine coolers watching transformers reruns on your flea-infested couch before the UI check runs out and you can't afford cat food or rent anymore and then it's off to Santa Monica pier to start ranting about how there is a conspiracy against Plants as fuel and hope that some ******** kid who has an internship at TrueCar gives you a FFFKNG half-eaten sandwich from Red O and you can come up with various coping mechanisms for dealing with the fact that no human female will even consider you a being that exists and THEN my friend, 

YOU WILL GET SICK AND DIE. 

The Glittering Hill of mountain view will greedily accept your sacrifice and that of ALL THOSE LIKE you. Some of those dipishz are listening to NPR and deciding what kind of tea is their favorite and is their boyfriend truly sincere when he says ____ , right now! They are retweeting HuffPo articles about 'what I learned about avocadoes and infidelity with several married men' BUT they are also reading industry journals and industry news and networking and they will meet a guy downtown and they will move capital around and manage risk and position strategically and complain about HOUSING PRICES but you're FFFFFNNN HOMELESS FOO. 

Your greatest life achievement is probably not having crashed with some such Engineering Lead in the car on the way to LAX, in the days before you were REPLACED and turned into HUMAN SLAG that the police have to move around every 12 hours until you die or get 5150d and then in-and-out with you, some traumatized social worker subdues you, back on the street, with the German and American cockroach. 

You are no longer an individual, no longer a human being, but a generic category. 

Waymo will bring this to you. Google is Great and powerful. Google is the LORD.


----------



## tomatopaste

Hail Macbeth said:


> Maybe I can still have a job cleaning barf out of self-driving cars, or kissing the shoe of a Kardashian!


That's the spirit. Use this opportunity to strike out on your own and make something of yourself.


----------



## Karl Marx

Hail Macbeth said:


> All of the world's smartest people work at Google. You are all worms and cannot even understand what you cannot even understand.
> 
> You're spilling digital ink and the LORD will merely 'laugh and mock' at your tribulations when the Self-driving end comes, as it will soon.
> 
> Prepare yourselves for unemployment and getting drunk on wine coolers watching transformers reruns on your flea-infested couch before the UI check runs out and you can't afford cat food or rent anymore and then it's off to Santa Monica pier to start ranting about how there is a conspiracy against Plants as fuel and hope that some &%[email protected]!* kid who has an internship at TrueCar gives you a FFFKNG half-eaten sandwich from Red O and you can come up with various coping mechanisms for dealing with the fact that no human female will even consider you a being that exists and THEN my friend,
> 
> YOU WILL GET SICK AND DIE.
> 
> The Glittering Hill of mountain view will greedily accept your sacrifice and that of ALL THOSE LIKE you. Some of those dipishz are listening to NPR and deciding what kind of tea is their favorite and is their boyfriend truly sincere when he says ____ , right now! They are retweeting HuffPo articles about 'what I learned about avocadoes and infidelity with several married men' BUT they are also reading industry journals and industry news and networking and they will meet a guy downtown and they will move capital around and manage risk and position strategically and complain about HOUSING PRICES but you're FFFFFNNN HOMELESS FOO.
> 
> Your greatest life achievement is probably not having crashed with some such Engineering Lead in the car on the way to LAX, in the days before you were REPLACED and turned into HUMAN SLAG that the police have to move around every 12 hours until you die or get 5150d and then in-and-out with you, some traumatized social worker subdues you, back on the street, with the German and American cockroach.
> 
> You are no longer an individual, no longer a human being, but a generic category.
> 
> Waymo will bring this to you. Google is Great and powerful. Google is the LORD.


Not a a terribly bright future unless of course you're a robot.


----------



## Hail Macbeth

Oh and YOU Mr. Tomato,

Don't think yourself protected. This is the narcissism of the small difference. You're here on this forum arguing with some nonentity while your wife is definitely on the hunt. Your skills are decaying as we speak. The younger and hungrier will EAT you and make conquest of all that is yours.

Enjoy this condescension while you can- because, faster than you realize, you will become the thing you're condescending to.

Our stink, our ignorance, will infect you! Soon, the Frette linens from Shutters on the Beach that you enjoy will turn to rags, and your BMW M3 will be eclipsed by a Porsche in 2020 that you cannot afford! You will become disoriented! You will weirdly start to feel lower-middle class and one day in your preoccupation you will (with your German luxury car that that transmission light is on in) gruesomely impact a flight attendant and enter a liability nightmare. BEWARE!


----------



## tomatopaste

Hail Macbeth said:


> Oh and YOU Mr. Tomato,
> 
> Don't think yourself protected. This is the narcissism of the small difference. You're here on this forum arguing with some nonentity while your wife is definitely on the hunt. Your skills are decaying as we speak. The younger and hungrier will EAT you and make conquest of all that is yours.
> 
> Enjoy this condescension while you can- because, faster than you realize, you will become the thing you're condescending to.
> 
> Our stink, our ignorance, will infect you! Soon, the Frette linens from Shutters on the Beach that you enjoy will turn to rags, and your BMW M3 will be eclipsed by a Porsche in 2020 that you cannot afford! You will become disoriented! You will weirdly start to feel lower-middle class and one day in your preoccupation you will (with your German luxury car that that transmission light is on in) gruesomely impact a flight attendant and enter a liability nightmare. BEWARE!


You sound like fun


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> You sound like fun


The UP Community is filled with many talented individuals, despite your constant proclamations to the contrary


----------



## Karl Marx

Hail Macbeth said:


> Oh and YOU Mr. Tomato,
> 
> Don't think yourself protected. This is the narcissism of the small difference. You're here on this forum arguing with some nonentity while your wife is definitely on the hunt. Your skills are decaying as we speak. The younger and hungrier will EAT you and make conquest of all that is yours.
> 
> Enjoy this condescension while you can- because, faster than you realize, you will become the thing you're condescending to.
> 
> Our stink, our ignorance, will infect you! Soon, the Frette linens from Shutters on the Beach that you enjoy will turn to rags, and your BMW M3 will be eclipsed by a Porsche in 2020 that you cannot afford! You will become disoriented! You will weirdly start to feel lower-middle class and one day in your preoccupation you will (with your German luxury car that that transmission light is on in) gruesomely impact a flight attendant and enter a liability nightmare. BEWARE!


As bleak as the future sounds it may be even worse than we can imagine. We have all felt the full brutal aspects of the neoliberal economy. The big question we must ask ourselves is when will we have all had enough of the elites and how do we round them up? Than the next bigger question is can we stop abrupt climate change?


----------



## tomatopaste

Hail Macbeth said:


> Oh and YOU Mr. Tomato,
> 
> Don't think yourself protected. This is the narcissism of the small difference. You're here on this forum arguing with some nonentity while your wife is definitely on the hunt. Your skills are decaying as we speak. The younger and hungrier will EAT you and make conquest of all that is yours.
> 
> Enjoy this condescension while you can- because, faster than you realize, you will become the thing you're condescending to.
> 
> Our stink, our ignorance, will infect you! Soon, the Frette linens from Shutters on the Beach that you enjoy will turn to rags, and your BMW M3 will be eclipsed by a Porsche in 2020 that you cannot afford! You will become disoriented! You will weirdly start to feel lower-middle class and one day in your preoccupation you will (with your German luxury car that that transmission light is on in) gruesomely impact a flight attendant and enter a liability nightmare. BEWARE!


Ah yes the nobel Uber driver that didn't give two shits about helping to undercut the taxi industry is all woe is me now that his ox is being gored.


----------



## Hail Macbeth

An ox being gored? That's an improbable metaphor. 

Unless you're the kind of dude with a four-letter Latin or Hebrew name who spends a lot of time at the Scent Bar who's fixing to invite a "bull" to some cubic glass monstrosity in Venice that you rented on onefinestay with all your lawyer friends from the bay, to do lines and tie up your wives plus some paid company, but really you're getting a little tired of women and crave the unfamiliar thrust. 

YOU need to believe in JESUS.

RIGHT now.


----------



## tomatopaste

Hail Macbeth said:


> An ox being gored? That's an improbable metaphor.
> 
> Unless you're the kind of dude with a four-letter Latin or Hebrew name who spends a lot of time at the Scent Bar who's fixing to invite a "bull" to some cubic glass monstrosity in Venice that you rented on onefinestay with all your lawyer friends from the bay, to do lines and tie up your wives plus some paid company, but really you're getting a little tired of women and crave the unfamiliar thrust.
> 
> YOU need to believe in JESUS.
> 
> RIGHT now.


You don't come across as unhinged at all


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> You don't come across as unhinged at all


He's not wrong about Jesus though


----------



## Hail Macbeth

tomatopaste said:


> You don't come across as unhinged at all


What makes you assume I am a he?

I am a beautiful female. I have long flaxen hair, a symmetrical face, fine, pouting breasts and an ideal hip-to-waist ratio. I am a tender 22 years of age and I share many of your interests, like playing the guitar, watching WWF, and dying in squalor after being replaced by the self-driving car. The People's Elbow! Yeah! Teehee. We should hang out sometime. We could cuddle and I could step on your throat.

As you can see, in addition to being beautiful, I am also a prodigal genius. It is very likely I have already done all of the things you hope to do or see or think or feel 'someday,' and what's more, I have done them at an emotionally more granular level than you're capable of, meaning I was actually able to appreciate and contextualize them, whereas you will end up just feeling hollow. Yeah, you'll get a little thrill, like when you go down a hill and then the street curves up and you're going 20mph. Woo-hoo. That's you. You should probably get a dog.

My ambitions are things you can't understand, and trapping you in a jar.


----------



## iheartuber

Hail Macbeth said:


> What makes you assume I am a he?
> 
> I am a beautiful female. I have long flaxen hair, a symmetrical face, fine, pouting breasts and an ideal hip-to-waist ratio. I am a tender 22 years of age and I share many of your interests, like playing the guitar, watching WWF, and dying in squalor after being replaced by the self-driving car. The People's Elbow! Yeah! Teehee. We should hang out sometime. We could cuddle and I could step on your throat.
> 
> As you can see, in addition to being beautiful, I am also a prodigal genius. It is very likely I have already done all of the things you hope to do or see or think or feel 'someday,' and what's more, I have done them at an emotionally more granular level than you're capable of, meaning I was actually able to appreciate and contextualize them, whereas you will end up just feeling hollow. Yeah, you'll get a little thrill, like when you go down a hill and then the street curves up and you're going 20mph. Woo-hoo. That's you. You should probably get a dog.
> 
> My ambitions are things you can't understand, and trapping you in a jar.


You speak to the Tomato how he should be spoken to.

I tip my hat to you Hail Macbeth


----------



## tomatopaste

Hail Macbeth said:


> What makes you assume I am a he?
> 
> I am a beautiful female. I have long flaxen hair, a symmetrical face, fine, pouting breasts and an ideal hip-to-waist ratio. I am a tender 22 years of age and I share many of your interests, like playing the guitar, watching WWF, and dying in squalor after being replaced by the self-driving car. The People's Elbow! Yeah! Teehee. We should hang out sometime. We could cuddle and I could step on your throat.
> 
> As you can see, in addition to being beautiful, I am also a prodigal genius. It is very likely I have already done all of the things you hope to do or see or think or feel 'someday,' and what's more, I have done them at an emotionally more granular level than you're capable of, meaning I was actually able to appreciate and contextualize them, whereas you will end up just feeling hollow. Yeah, you'll get a little thrill, like when you go down a hill and then the street curves up and you're going 20mph. Woo-hoo. That's you. You should probably get a dog.
> 
> My ambitions are things you can't understand, and trapping you in a jar.


That new Uber Trip Tracker where you can give up to five friends/family the ability to follow your route on the map, they might want to consider bumping that up to ten in certain instances.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> That new Uber Trip Tracker where you can give up to five friends/family the ability to follow your route on the map, they might want to consider bumping that up to ten in certain instances.


Here is iheartuber and tomatopaste having a beer. The Tomato is on the right


----------



## tomatopaste

Hail Macbeth said:


> What makes you assume I am a he?
> 
> I am a beautiful female. I have long flaxen hair, a symmetrical face, fine, pouting breasts and an ideal hip-to-waist ratio. I am a tender 22 years of age and I share many of your interests, like playing the guitar, watching WWF, and dying in squalor after being replaced by the self-driving car. The People's Elbow! Yeah! Teehee. We should hang out sometime. We could cuddle and I could step on your throat.
> 
> As you can see, in addition to being beautiful, I am also a prodigal genius. It is very likely I have already done all of the things you hope to do or see or think or feel 'someday,' and what's more, I have done them at an emotionally more granular level than you're capable of, meaning I was actually able to appreciate and contextualize them, whereas you will end up just feeling hollow. Yeah, you'll get a little thrill, like when you go down a hill and then the street curves up and you're going 20mph. Woo-hoo. That's you. You should probably get a dog.
> 
> My ambitions are things you can't understand, and trapping you in a jar.


Um, your profile picture and your profile that says 'male.' Now, you are from LA so there's a chance you're post-op, but shouldn't your profile reflect that?


----------



## Pizzadub

Have we evaluated the possible vandalism to Waymo’s cars in the short term? I think that many upset about losing jobs would, slash tires, break windows, and disable vehicles. A job lost to a robot is different than to a human. I don’t condone or act criminal but, think others will.


----------



## tomatopaste

Pizzadub said:


> Have we evaluated the possible vandalism to Waymo's cars in the short term? I think that many upset about losing jobs would, slash tires, break windows, and disable vehicles. A job lost to a robot is different than to a human. I don't condone or act criminal but, think others will.


Malicious destruction of property is a felony. You get within 10 ft of a self driving car and you're on camera. A few well publicized perp walks in orange jump suits and that gets shut down real quick.


----------



## Pizzadub

Cameras are in banks and gas stations. Cameras don’t completely stop crime. Criminals would assume they could be taped and configure around that.

Vehicles unattended by humans are easy targets for crime. But I’m sure Waymo will give them guns to defend themselves.


----------



## tomatopaste

Pizzadub said:


> Cameras are in banks and gas stations. Cameras don't completely stop crime. Criminals would assume they could be taped and configure around that.
> 
> Vehicles unattended by humans are easy targets for crime. But I'm sure Waymo will give them guns to defend themselves.


Waymo offers a ten thousand dollar reward for information leading to the arrest of the perp. People soon learn messing with a SDC will send you to jail with a criminal record. It gets shut down real quick.



tomatopaste said:


> Waymo offers a ten thousand dollar reward for information leading to the arrest of the perp. People soon learn messing with a SDC will send you to jail with a criminal record. It gets shut down real quick.


Plus these cars will be going non stop. At night they'll be in a secured area. There will still be the odd idiot that messes with a self driving car and he'll go to jail.


----------



## Pizzadub

Traffic lights stop cars. Rocks can be thrown beyond a distance of 10 ft. It’s ok that you view this topic as one dimensional and Waymo wins in the end. We will all be ok if that happens. I’m happy I could give you an extra layer to think about that hasn’t been brought up anywhere. Feel free to continue with Waymo Wins everything.


----------



## tomatopaste

Pizzadub said:


> Traffic lights stop cars. Rocks can be thrown beyond a distance of 10 ft. It's ok that you view this topic as one dimensional and Waymo wins in the end. We will all be ok if that happens. I'm happy I could give you an extra layer to think about that hasn't been brought up anywhere. Feel free to continue with Waymo Wins everything.


Hasn't been brought up? It's brought up 50 times a day.


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Malicious destruction of property is a felony. You get within 10 ft of a self driving car and you're on camera. A few well publicized perp walks in orange jump suits and that gets shut down real quick.


I'm gonna make a fortune shorting Waymo stock

And it's all because I can tell they have no idea what they are doing via their mouthpiece by proxy (tomatopaste )

Thanks tomato!


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> I'm gonna make a fortune shorting Waymo stock
> 
> And it's all because I can tell they have no idea what they are doing via their mouthpiece by proxy (tomatopaste )
> 
> Thanks tomato!


And how does one go about shorting Waymo stock?



tomatopaste said:


> Um, your profile picture and your profile that says 'male.' Now, you are from LA so there's a chance you're post-op, but shouldn't your profile reflect that?


Who's going to check? iheart?


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> And how does one go about shorting Waymo stock?


Waymo is currently trading at $1035 a share. If I short it today and then after two years it's a huge flop and that stock goes way down to say $10 a share then I can turn $10,000 into a million


----------



## jocker12

Pizzadub said:


> Traffic lights stop cars. Rocks can be thrown beyond a distance of 10 ft. It's ok that you view this topic as one dimensional and Waymo wins in the end. We will all be ok if that happens. I'm happy I could give you an extra layer to think about that hasn't been brought up anywhere. Feel free to continue with Waymo Wins everything.


I am not sure you know you are having a conversation with a troll. Here is more info -


----------



## iheartuber

jocker12 said:


> I am not sure you know you are having a conversation with a troll. Here is more info -


It's true.

Apparently the reason why the Tomato writes such a-hole posts is because they tried posting nice posts and they got zero reaction.

The only way to get drivers talking at all was to be a jerkoff.

Although I'm pretty sure the Tomato is an a-hole in real life too


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Waymo is currently trading at $1035 a share. If I short it today and then after two years it's a huge flop and that stock goes way down to say $10 a share then I can turn $10,000 into a million


Now go onto Google and search for the stock ticker symbol of that stock?



jocker12 said:


> I am not sure you know you are having a conversation with a troll. Here is more info -


I'll say it again, Jockey if you can't control your bubble boys, maybe it's time for a new bubblehead



iheartuber said:


> It's true.
> 
> Apparently the reason why the Tomato writes such a-hole posts is because they tried posting nice posts and they got zero reaction.
> 
> The only way to get drivers talking at all was to be a jerkoff.
> 
> Although I'm pretty sure the Tomato is an a-hole in real life too


The Tomato is a peach


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Now go onto Google and search for the stock ticker symbol of that stock?
> 
> I'll say it again, Jockey if you can't control your bubble boys, maybe it's time for a new bubblehead
> 
> The Tomato is a peach


Peaches when cut, do resemble buttholes


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Peaches when cut, do resemble buttholes


How's that Google search coming?


----------



## jocker12

iheartuber said:


> Peaches when cut, do resemble buttholes


Cute peaches like the Uber riders app logo....


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> How's that Google search coming?


Haha I guess there is no Waymo stock it's all google. It said Alphabet and I thought they split the company. I guess not. Oh well. I'll find some other robo idiot stock to short

Even if google loses their shirts in robo cars (they will) the rest of google will absorb the loss.

They will be fine

The Tomato, on the other hand, will have to find a new gig


----------



## tomatopaste

iheartuber said:


> Haha I guess there is no Waymo stock it's all google. It said Alphabet and I thought they split the company. I guess not. Oh well. I'll find some other robo idiot stock to short
> 
> Even if google loses their shirts in robo cars (they will) the rest of google will absorb the loss.
> 
> They will be fine
> 
> The Tomato, on the other hand, will have to find a new gig


They don't call iheart Warren Buffet II for nothing.


----------

